# Anyone heading out Dec 26-28



## tunasniper (Nov 4, 2011)

I know there's prob a very slim chance but got a few days off and would like to catch a ride out to a rig for whatever's biting. Just not jack carvells

Have all my own gear looking to jig n pop for bft/yft/AJ/snaper(if within 9 miles)


----------

